# Asia Breeding Rhoms?



## nero1

I was at my LFS a few weeks ago and they had a piranha labeled as " black piranha". At its size it was a little difficult for me to confirm this 100% but looked close enough,( they kept the tank very dark). I asked the employee who I have know for the last 15 years where the fish was collected. He told me it came in on the shipment from Singapore along with there RPB's. I know that this store pretty much gets all there fish from Singapore so I dont really doubt him. The only thing that makes me doubt it is that I have never heard anyone breeding Rhoms until that visit to the LFS. So two things come to mind that either it is not a Rhom or they are in fact breeding them. Whats your take on it. I will try and get back there this weekend and see if they still have it for sale. If so Ill try and get pics. Who knows maybe ill just pick it up.


----------



## memento

Not breeding them as far as I'm aware of...


----------



## I Can Mate

idk but alot of the lfs around here are getting rhoms "black piranha" in like crazy too. we havent seen them in 3 years


----------



## memento

Over here in Europe they are the most common serras available...


----------



## louisvillain2.0

I wouldn't be suprised if one of the SE asian fish farms managed to breed them, they seem to have a knack for breeding difficult fish in commercial quantities. Not likely to be from s'pore but, pretty sure P's are illegal there. Maybe Taiwan?


----------



## memento

Personally I do believe they indeed are being bred on few occasions, but not common enough to make it to lots of LFS...


----------



## Us And Them

CombiChrist said:


> Personally I do believe they indeed are being bred on few occasions, but not common enough to make it to lots of LFS...


I Think that would be awesome , but is there really a market for them in a LFS ? maybe 5-10 rhombeus , but it would cost far to much to care for them properly , Wouldnt ya think ?


----------



## memento

No it wouldn't. If they have been bred so far it would have been experimental, in small amounts.Not for the money, since the costs of likely mortalities in the experiments would be higher then the price of some young borns.


----------



## Retaks

So far around me ive seen & LFS with Baby Black Piranhas and 2 with Baby Macs. Its starting to make me wonder why all the sudden im seeing so many at the 1" mark.


----------



## memento

Retaks said:


> So far around me ive seen & LFS with Baby Black Piranhas and 2 with Baby Macs. Its starting to make me wonder why all the sudden im seeing so many at the 1" mark.


Probably because at that size, it almost impossible to ID them ? How do you know they are baby rhoms instead of baby macs ?


----------



## Retaks

The Rhoms are a lot more Diamond shaped then what's labled as the Macs. I've raised a few baby Rhoms but not 100% sure on the baby Macs since I've never raised them. I know the baby Rhoms could be about any Serra though so they may not be Black Piranhas.


----------



## Us And Them

Retaks said:


> So far around me ive seen & LFS with Baby Black Piranhas and 2 with Baby Macs. Its starting to make me wonder why all the sudden im seeing so many at the 1" mark.


Probably because at that size, it almost impossible to ID them ? How do you know they are baby rhoms instead of baby macs ?
[/quote]
yeah they could be silver Dollars , who knows


----------



## Retaks

Us And Them said:


> So far around me ive seen & LFS with Baby Black Piranhas and 2 with Baby Macs. Its starting to make me wonder why all the sudden im seeing so many at the 1" mark.


It's just that time of year , where you will see an influx of Baby Fish. So far , we've seen Baby Cariba ,Macs , Elongs the last few weeks
[/quote]

Thats kinda what i was thinking. I think this was the time of the year i got my baby Rhoms.


----------



## Us And Them

But why Rhom's ? when Cariba , Piraya and the Ternetzi Variant of a Red Belly are sought after so much more than a Rhombeus.
people will pay the same for a baby Rhombeus as they would a Baby Caribe or Piraya . Rhoms require too much personal space, mortality rate would be through the roof. Your customer will buy 1 , or 2 Rhoms depending. Cariba and Piraya would be bought much more frequently, seeing as they are more compatable with other fish.

The last thing we need is any idiot being able to get his hands on some Dirt cheap Rhoms and dump them years later.
Pacu are a perfect example. Dirt cheap , and grow far to huge for most hobbyists to handle.

Asia is all about profit , No profit in Breeding Rhoms. and mark my words , if we see an influx of Rhoms like we have Reds , Mark my words they will be Illegal in no time !


----------



## Genesis8

Can you tell me where? I would like to add another one to my collection.


I Can Mate said:


> idk but alot of the lfs around here are getting rhoms "black piranha" in like crazy too. we havent seen them in 3 years


----------



## BRUNER247

.


----------



## memento

Read back the topic Bruner. And my replies. I don't recall any report of breeding rhoms, like I said in the first reply. The rest is just personal opinion : if someone pops up with some incidental spawnings of rhombeus, I would not be completely surprised. So I'm not saying it has been done, just that I would not be surprised if someone would.


----------



## locust

Think this is the vid you`re refering to Bruner..there is no way of know how long they`d been in the tank tho.
http://s292.photobuc...u_rhommix_2.flv


----------



## jp80911

wasn't there a breeding colony of rhom in an abandoned pool or pond in Florida a while back?
Quote from OPEFE
"S. rhombeus reproduced in captivity in large public aquariums ie; Duisburg Zoo, Germany in 1977 (Schulte, 1988) and one time in U.S. native waters at a zoo park in Florida."
http://opefe.com/rhombeus.html

It's very possible that in Asia they released a bunch of rhoms into a large pond and let them do their own things and just collect baby rhoms around the shallows like they do with other baby piranhas in the amazon.
The fish farm probably won't brag about it all over the web like hobbyist would do, maybe that's why we've never heard of it.


----------



## BRUNER247

CombiChrist said:


> Read back the topic Bruner. And my replies. I don't recall any report of breeding rhoms, like I said in the first reply. The rest is just personal opinion : if someone pops up with some incidental spawnings of rhombeus, I would not be completely surprised. So I'm not saying it has been done, just that I would not be surprised if someone would.


[quote name='jp80911' date='07 June 2010 - 09:49 AM' timestamp='1275925778' post='2562626']

."
http://opefe.com/rhombeus.html

I


----------



## BRUNER247

locust said:


> Think this is the vid you`re refering to Bruner..there is no way of know how long they`d been in the tank tho.
> http://s292.photobuc...u_rhommix_2.flv


I


----------



## memento

Most are not even cohabs. A cohab means two fish can live together in harmony, so in most cases I wouldn't attribute that name to those fish kept together in the same tank.
Big chance one of 'm died a month later.


----------



## BRUNER247

Then basically there's no such thing as a co-hab with any piranha because even shoaling piranha like rbp can n most likely will have casualties.


----------



## memento

Therefor I agree 100% with Frank's article on that subject : HERE


----------



## BRUNER247

?


----------



## memento

I've heard lots of people saying they got raped by aliens and leprechauns.
I predict it'll be bullshit for the next decade









Edit : stop using the word "obvious" ion subjects like this, nothing is "obvious".


----------



## BRUNER247

.


----------



## memento

I like lots of thoughts, just do not agree with all of them.
And I meant it seriously that the word "obvious" is misplaced in a to[pic about rhombeus breeding in captivity. No evidence at all, just some beliefs, nothing "obvious" about it


----------



## TheSpaz13

I'm deffinitly not an expert in rhoms but I gotta agree with combi. There's a handful of cases where rhoms have mated (not sure using the term bred is appropriate because it signifies intent), in captivity, but up until now it's not able to be reproduced with any certainty which is the basis of scientific theory. I'd love to believe they are breeding them in Asia and if they are I'll probably end up buying one when the prices drop







. But using the term obvious in this case is ridiculous in a discussion that was " known" to be impossible last month. Until 1" rhoms are abundantly available year round I have to say breeding is impossible, not because I think it's impossible but because there's no evidence to counter contemporary thought on the subject.

And Us and Them is 100% right when he talks about these things being outlawed. Just wait till a 7 year old kind pulls one of these things out of a stream while he's fishing with daddy. The media gets a hold of a guy catching a pacu in the Delaware and all of a sudden news papers are claiming killer piranhas are inhabiting the north east. To say nothing of how rhoms would decimate any local food chain.


----------



## Us And Them

BRUNER247 said:


> Obviously I must not know what the hell I'm talking. Ill keep my thoughts n comments to myself, as its obvious no-one wants to hear em anyhow.


I Think you bring rather valid and interesting points to this discussion . It's not that people think you don't know what your talking about , it's that people can say anything . It's all hear say information until, someone like yourself can actual bring some facts to the table.

I think it would prove to costly for any store owner to own dozens of baby Rhoms at the same time.
Piranha popularity isn't at it's all time high. and most of the time the general concensus amoung owners is that
Most piranha sit and are hard to sell ,Their money is generally made off of more common fish.

If i want a S. Rhombeus , I will use my contacts accordingly . These fish are Uncommon and hard to find for a reason. Because , thats exactly what they are.. Uncommon and , hard to find.

These fish are not goldfish , they are River monsters , and thats how they should be treated. Not readily available
for anyone to have.

Is asia breeding Rhoms ? probably. im sure everyone knows their capabilities. drop them in a man made lake , and collect the Babys out of the shallows.


----------

